# Homelite trimmer help



## sreebs (May 15, 2009)

The starter handle and string on my homelite trimmer will not recoil back into the housing, thus I cannot start the engine. How do I go about fixing that and what may be the cause?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The rope may have pulled off of the starter drum, the recoil spring may have slipped off the starter drum or it may have broken. The procedure to repair the starter is going to depend upon the model of trimmer you have.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

is your starter handle yellow ?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

is very possible the spring in the starter has gone bad, the only thing i can suggest is...TAKE IT APART!! ..that same thing happened to me cuz my girlfriend tried to start the edger to hard, and thus, broke my damn starter! i had no idea how to fix it, but with a simple 10 min. tear down with a screw driver, i fixed everything without spending a dime!


----------

